# pls help



## sinisteromen (Apr 16, 2005)

hi friends

i am preparing for MCSA 2000


i just got confused now

i thought by taking 201,215,216 plus one elective would get MCSA

when i checked in ms site its different

they tell 210.then 215 and 218 and one elective....

and 216 is in the list of electives

what should i do?????? which exams to take...for MCSA


----------



## stevenjfenton (Jul 11, 2005)

you can take 210 215 218 and 228 for MCSA if you need a need some SQL admin knowledge anyway


----------

